# Save Money!!! Do your own Dent repair...whaaaat?



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

So long Story short, GF drives one of my Cars and comes to a Stop on a Intersection. Pedestrians are crossing the Street. Some Homeless Dude walks up and *Bam* kicks the Fender with his Foot. And screams some stuff she didn't understand. That what she is telling me as she comes home and she is sticking to the Story. The Vantrue pro didn't take any footage because it came off the Windshield, was "bouncing around and that's why I took it off for a while."

So I got myself a little Dent removal tool from Amazon and went to work. Can't be that hard, I did Metal work back in the 70's.

This is what it looked like:









Hard to see on the Picture, I know. but the Dent is about the Size of my Fist.
Another Angle:










So while I was at it, I wanted to remove some other small annoying Dents from the Door under the Handle, and one on the lower Wheel well.

Here is the one on the Door, hardly visible but "I know it's there"










The Kit comes with a couple of Pullers, all kinds of Plastic pins, you choose the Size according how big the Dent is. There is also a Hammer with several attachments, a Heat Glue gun, some Glue Sticks, a plastic putty knife, a Rag.

So you clean the Area really well using a Rag with some Isopropyl alcohol on it, then glue the Pin right on to the Dent:










Then, attach the Tool:


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

The big Dent popped out right away.
The Door Ding took a couple of times:










This one, done with the other Puller:










It makes a loud pop when the Pin comes lose from the Glue.










You are supposed to remove the remains from the Fender with the plastic putty knife, but I ended up using a Heat Gun and some Rags.










Result:

The big Dent on the Fender, 100 % gone.
Picture:









The one on the Door much less noticeable, same for the one at the wheel well.
Time spent: 1 Hour with cleanup.
Dent Kit from Amazon: between $15-$50.

Anyone can do it, with a little patience and Elbow grease.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I don’t want to see pictures of the dent. I want to see the picture of your GFs lying face when she was talkin’ BS to your face about how the dent got there!

(nice job on the dent removal though.)


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Lol, Uber's Guber , the Story about the Camera was true, I found it in the Glove compartment.
I use the Car for Lyft Premier sometimes, that's why I want it to be looking great.

Btw, the Tool kit used is available here:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MEGIZSB/?tag=ubne0c-20

Looks like now it went up some $10, but it will come down again quickly.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Sounds like she put away the dash cam and started running into people. That scream she couldn't understand was "oo god stop you're running me over! Somebody help me!"

Good job with the removal tool. looks good.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

henrygates said:


> Sounds like she put away the dash cam and started running into people. That scream she couldn't understand was "oo god stop you're running me over! Somebody help me!"
> 
> Good job with the removal tool. looks good.


ROFL!


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Alright, here she is, and it's all her Fault:










Sorry, Sweetie.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Looks good man!!!! You probably saved 250-300 beans doing it yourself.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks, jgiun1 , and a selfish Bump for other Members.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Good job and nice lookin' woman!


----------



## JamieConway88 (Jun 28, 2018)

I have some dents on my Mazda 3 too. Thanks for sharing, I will buy the Dent kit to fix these ugly dents.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

JamieConway88 said:


> I have some dents on my Mazda 3 too. Thanks for sharing, I will buy the Dent kit to fix these ugly dents.


Show us some Pictures, Jamie.


----------

